# iPhone 5 dock using stacked MDF



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all! My wife was looking for something to play her tunes with in her office that was a little different than using something from Apple.

I have been wanting to build an enclosure out of stacked MDF for a little while and thought this would be a good opportunity to give it a whirl. 

Below is the parts going into this animal...


The speaker is a Dayton Audio DS90-8 3" full range. It is shown in the box I used to test the size. Also, I'm using a Sure Electronics 2x8w amplifier board I purchase from Parts Express.

Below is a picture of the pieces cut to size... today I will work on "hollowing" out the innards to make the enclosure.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Here is the test using the small amp and test enclosure.

YouTube video of the test...

Not bad for roughly 3 watts.


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

what is the reason for making the enclosure that way?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

For appearance only... I plan on putting a few coats of BLO to seal up the MDF then maybe some sort of varnish if it needs it.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

This weekend was a little slow going... I thought I would be cheap and use my dremel to make the cuts on the inside of the enclosure...


You can see the little jig I setup to get the sizes close...

I ended up breaking 3 cutting bits... next stop was the hardware store to purchase a router... lesson learned :blush:

Once the innards were removed I went to gluing each layer one at a time...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Tonight I was able to sand down the sides... When gluing I made sure to have at least two of the sides as even as possible, eliminating some of the sanding...

Before


After a little elbow grease and 80 grit



Next I worked on the docking area by making a little cubby for the preassembled dock to fit in



Mirrored the top to the bottom



Then at home 


So that's where I currently stand. I am waiting on a dock that has the headphone out already included, then I will be able to make room for the cable from the dock to the amp and power.


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

Subscribed...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Subscribed...





Changchung said:


> Hi, the speaker are sounding left and right or mono? I like﻿ it...


Thanks for viewing!! and to answer your question from YouTube, I am only using 1 channel of the amp. I really liked the flexibility of the amp, but couldn't find a mono version.


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

DRTHJTA said:


> Thanks for viewing!! and to answer your question from YouTube, I am only using 1 channel of the amp. I really liked the flexibility of the amp, but couldn't find a mono version.


Mono will be great for a single speaker, I dont find a iphone app that offer this feature...  

I build a mini boom box with a pair of 3 1/4 car speaker, Before that I try to find a mini mono amp or a two channel amp bridgeable with no look...


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

Do not laugh please...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1949250-post88.html


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Do not laugh please...
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1949250-post88.html


If yours didn't have a heat sink, it would be close...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

So, I spent a few hours Monday working on this project...

First, I went to making a cutout for the speaker...




^^^^ I will need to do a little more work when sanding to get the flush just right 

Once I got that situated I went to making the new dock fit... it was a little taller than the first one...


Then I needed to make room for the cables going from the dock to the amp and power...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Moving on to the power... (I didn't get many pictures here) 

I needed to wire in a 5V regulator to be able to charge the phone...




Finally (for this weekend), I got the whole thing glued up...



This coming weekend I should be able to sand it down and start with the BLO... Not sure how long that will take or how many coats it will take to harden the MDF... 

Thanks for looking and check back soon!!


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking just fine...


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

It will perfect that the sound was in mono... Maybe later you can upgrade the amp for a small mosfet amp or a very small mono amp, days ago I see a sony mono amp in ebay...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Changchung said:


> It will perfect that the sound was in mono... Maybe later you can upgrade the amp for a small mosfet amp or a very small mono amp, days ago I see a sony mono amp in ebay...


I've already thought about making something a little more flexible for most anyone, instead of just making one that is iPhone 5 specific. If I were to do that I would look into a mono amp and I would use a bluetooth receiver instead of the dock... I would lose the ability to charge, but I may be able to add a USB plug for that purpose...

Bluetooth Receiver


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

DRTHJTA said:


> I've already thought about making something a little more flexible for most anyone, instead of just making one that is iPhone 5 specific. If I were to do that I would look into a mono amp and I would use a bluetooth receiver instead of the dock... I would lose the ability to charge, but I may be able to add a USB plug for that purpose...
> 
> Bluetooth Receiver


This will be just perfect... Checking the bluetooh link... I really like this project. I think that is great build our own audio system...


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

This bluetooh kit is just great... I want one to try out... ?

You will need the 5volts DC supply, you can add a 5volts or a 12volts supply with a 12volts USB car charger or maybe something like this; 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360718000781?redirect=mobile

Or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370890447954?redirect=mobile


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

This can work as well?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151063345195?redirect=mobile


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Changchung said:


> This can work as well?
> 
> Wireless Bluetooth Stereo Audio Music Receiver for iTouch iPhone4 5 Galaxy S3 4 | eBay
> 
> ...


That could work too, although it is a little larger... As far as the 5V is concerned, it's pretty easy to convert 12V to 5V


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

DRTHJTA said:


> That could work too, although it is a little larger... As far as the 5V is concerned, it's pretty easy to convert 12V to 5V


No big deal convert 12 to 5, I will go this way;

Power supply for everything, amp, usb and bluetooh. 5amp I think is enought. External to avoid problems if this fail.

12V 5A 60W AC DC Power Adapter Supply Cord for LCD Monitor USA Seller | eBay

Maybe this to power your bluetooh

12V 5A 60W AC DC Power Adapter Supply Cord for LCD Monitor USA Seller | eBay

Or

1pc 0 9 5V to 5V 600mA USB Charger DC DC Converter Step Up Module New | eBay

And this one to charge the Iphone

DC DC Converter Step Up Boost Module 2 5V to 5V 1200mA 1 2A for iPhone | eBay


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Alrighty... I was able to do some sanding yesterday morning and start on the BLO...




After sanding the surfaces even with 80 grit, I went straight to some 320 to make it smooth as a baby's bottom...

I was able to get one coat of BLO on before it was time to go watch my fantasy football teams lose..


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Today I was able to complete this small project 

I added one more coat of BLO, then once it was dried I waxed the surfaces...

Random pic of the driver before it was installed...


After installing the driver the plug for power in the back needed to be added...


Then I took it upstairs and waited for my wife to arrive... 



Working!!! and she likes the way it sounds too!! Score one for me!


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Just needs some wireless connectivity......... lol


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

DRTHJTA, just perfect... I like it... I think that ypu deserve a dinner from your wife... Of course earing a nice music...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

nismos14 said:


> Just needs some wireless connectivity......... lol


That is the one thing I would have changed... maybe I'll build another (or more) seeing as how it was a fun little project


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

maybe i would have painted it like a paino finish or something istead of oil... if it was a hardwood the oil would look way better, but MDF is not very flattering 

overall, way cool project!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Turned out pretty nice! Would love to hear it!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Old Skewl said:


> Turned out pretty nice! Would love to hear it!


Thanks! It's not perfect, but it sounds pretty good. This just gives me another excuse to build another. 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Love this project!!!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

nismos14 said:


> Just needs some wireless connectivity......... lol


So, I had someone ask that I build them something very similar. The only difference being that they only wanted bluetooth connection. I received the parts today and cut the pieces tonight. Hoping to start on the routing tomorrow and gluing...

The layers... This unit will look different from my previous work due to not have a docking station...



Video showing the bluetooth module in action...
BT-1A


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

So, I've got this one with Bluetooth assembled and running.... Dimensions are roughly 7"W x 6"H x 5"D





I still would like to find some small feet to get it off of the surface and it needs to cure a bit...

One thing I ran into on this project that I need to rectify is a small buzz when the Bluetooth module engages... I am thinking of pulling the speaker out and wrapping the audio cable (3.5mm) and the power wires in aluminum foil. Anyone have any better ideas?


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice...

I receive a Bluetooth interface and make the same noise when connecting... Maybe shortening the wires? A better 5V power supply?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Changchung said:


> A better 5V power supply?


That is a good point. I didn't have that problem when using a USB power supply outside of the enclosure. Inside the enclosure I am stepping the 12v down to 5v using a regulator. Maybe that is my weak link. 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

DRTHJTA said:


> That is a good point. I didn't have that problem when using a USB power supply outside of the enclosure. Inside the enclosure I am stepping the 12v down to 5v using a regulator. Maybe that is my weak link.
> 
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...


Cool. It reminds me of a small book shelf radio I built for my brother. Here is the 5v regulator circuit I built from my homemade PCB board.

It is backwards on the screen shot so when I printed it out and etched it on the copper board the traces would be right-side up.


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

DRTHJTA said:


> That is a good point. I didn't have that problem when using a USB power supply outside of the enclosure. Inside the enclosure I am stepping the 12v down to 5v using a regulator. Maybe that is my weak link.
> 
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...


Try it with your Iphone charger.

You can use your 12v power supply to power this kind of modules as well

5V USB DC 7V 24V to 5V 3A Step Down Buck KIS3R33S Module Arduino Than LM2596 | eBay

DC Converter Buck 12V Step Down to 5V USB Charger Power Supply Module | eBay


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Try it with your Iphone charger.
> 
> You can use your 12v power supply to power this kind of modules as well
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will look into it and report back!


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Ray21 said:


> Very nice work!


Thanks!!

So today I got a shipment of amps with built in bluetooth modules. You can see how much "stuff" I had on the left and how much simpler it will be on the right. 











Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## makunetsumaru (Dec 4, 2010)

i like it, it was a nice idea. but why don't you make it stereo?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

makunetsumaru said:


> i like it, it was a nice idea. but why don't you make it stereo?


Thanks!

Putting stereo speakers that close really wouldn't net a very good stereo effect...


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

looks nice, i prefer a round over on the edges, but good job!!!


----------



## spoonsports86 (Nov 17, 2012)

that's a dope little speaker


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

abusiveDAD said:


> looks nice, i prefer a round over on the edges, but good job!!!





spoonsports86 said:


> that's a dope little speaker


Thanks ya'll! I had a couple jigs made from ABS to help make a few of these for some friends... I still have yet to test out the other drivers I bought to see if I could possibly make the overall product less expensive...


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

DRTHJTA said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Putting stereo speakers that close really wouldn't net a very good stereo effect...


Not stereo, but you will ear all the sound playing in the music, sometimes in some music you can ear a voice or a instrument in one channel only, you are missing this thing... This is way i ask you before for a mono amp, but is hard to find it in this size. With a mono amp both channel can be mix for a single channel.

BTW, no more noise connecting?


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Sweet little project! I actually like the look of the layered mdf too. I Need to put something like this that includes Bluetooth and a sub on my list... After the million other bigger DIY goodies I'm hoping to complete in my lifetime.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Datsubishi said:


> Sweet little project! I actually like the look of the layered mdf too. I Need to put something like this that includes Bluetooth and a sub on my list... After the million other bigger DIY goodies I'm hoping to complete in my lifetime.



Thanks! 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Made a larger version with a basic first order crossover....











Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Cool deal. How does this one sound compared to the other? 

You ought to bring one out to the next SoCal comp/GTG so we can check it out in person.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

rton20s said:


> Cool deal. How does this one sound compared to the other?
> 
> You ought to bring one out to the next SoCal comp/GTG so we can check it out in person.


There is a noticeable difference. There is just too much stress on the 3" to play everything on it's own... I had a video I posted on FB, but my laptop was on it's lowest setting and it was plenty loud.

I've considered bringing one out... maybe I'll have one laying around in May.


----------

